
RIM going cross-platform? - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/17/rim-extending-tools-to-other-smartphone-platforms-going-cross-p/
======
nchlswu
I think it's safe to say that most people simply think of cross platform BBM
as being the most wanted potential cross platform offering.

Then, I recall RIM's lawsuit against Kik.

Aside from Kik, though, I think the obvious question would be: what about
hardware sales?

------
zyb09
They are probably considering allowing Androids and iPhones to be hooked up to
a BlackBerry Enterprise Server via some special software on the phone. Knowing
RIM, this won't be released for another 2 years and barley work then.

